# Aussie Marriage Visa Agent Manila



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, has anyone any reccomendations to see an agent around the makati /manila area in relations to marriage with filipina and visa process etc. 

Thanks


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't deal with any agent or fixer, you may end up with a fake marriage. Always deal with the Marriage License Bureau. It takes two working weeks to get the marriage contract and it is good for 120 days. You both need certain documents, i.e., 3 copies of your birth certificates [must be complete and accurate], Affidavit you are free and clear to marry, she gets this from NSFO, she need a postal photo ID Barangay Clearance and NBI clearance, Both of you, together, will attend a marriage seminar performed by the marriage bureau. Civil wedding or Church wedding, your choice. There are other threads here that discuss weddings.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

That is more than useful information. Thanks a lot. Have u any idea how long it would take her to get a p.r for Australia.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

"Downundervisa", google that, extremely professional, no ********, (from them or you). We are a gay couple now living in Oz for over 2 years on temp residency, processing perm now, partner working etc.
They were in Alabang but now in Cavite.
Highly recommend,,,,,,,,,,even after several difficult times,,,,,,, not them, the system.


----------



## Aussie11 (Feb 15, 2016)

888dino said:


> That is more than useful information. Thanks a lot. Have u any idea how long it would take her to get a p.r for Australia.


my wife and i did all the paperwork in cebu for the Fiance visa to Aus
in june 2010
it was approved and she was able to fly to australia by the end of september 2010
but her father died in september so she came end of october 2010. married in december 2010 been here ever since. we are planning to move to phils in about 5 years hence why i just joined this forum. did not use any agents just used the aussie immigration website.
it was not hard at all to do and the cost back then for it all was about $2500 AUD

hope that helps.. my first post


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Aussie 11, ta for that, being a Gay couple we went through a migration agent, (highly recommend) as 
immi is a nightmare, from memory was 3,100 or 3,400 some 2 years ago, now around 6 or 7 k.
We are also looking to retire, business etc in Northern Luzon in the next couple of years.
Property purchase there is a nightmare, to protect our interests from family etc. Have you looked into that side of living in Ph? Apart from leasing etc how do you go about protecting assets in the event of separation or death by one or both? Yes I know if I die "who cares" but we still have direct family to think of, not 3rd cousins etc. Good luck with your plans and move, cheers Steve and Benjie.


----------



## Aussie11 (Feb 15, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Aussie 11, ta for that, being a Gay couple we went through a migration agent, (highly recommend) as
> immi is a nightmare, from memory was 3,100 or 3,400 some 2 years ago, now around 6 or 7 k.
> We are also looking to retire, business etc in Northern Luzon in the next couple of years.
> Property purchase there is a nightmare, to protect our interests from family etc. Have you looked into that side of living in Ph? Apart from leasing etc how do you go about protecting assets in the event of separation or death by one or both? Yes I know if I die "who cares" but we still have direct family to think of, not 3rd cousins etc. Good luck with your plans and move, cheers Steve and Benjie.


yes you are right for, your situation i really dont know enough but for me i will look at going down the path of being a resident so that i can own my place / house in my name but i dont think you can do that but i may be wrong as i am not 100% on the gay marriage laws there.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Aussie 11 again, homosexuality is a nono in Ph, no rights, not recognised etc. As for being a resident we need to live there for 10 years and then renounce our Aussie citizenship to become a filipino citizen.
For me/us the SRRV visa will be the way to go, as you are married to a Pinay you are entitled to a 13a visa, all good there. But I have to ask if any of the readers out there have had experience with property ownership/leasing, wills with non married or gay couples? All info/input gratefully appreciated.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Btw, as a 13a visa holder you still can't own land in Ph though I did read somewhere recently that the Ph Gov is rethinking the laws on foreign ownership, who knows how long that could take.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Aussie 11 again, homosexuality is a nono in Ph, no rights, not recognised etc. As for being a resident we need to live there for 10 years and then renounce our Aussie citizenship to become a filipino citizen.
> For me/us the SRRV visa will be the way to go, as you are married to a Pinay you are entitled to a 13a visa, all good there. But I have to ask if any of the readers out there have had experience with property ownership/leasing, wills with non married or gay couples? All info/input gratefully appreciated.
> Cheers, Steve


Probably better to start a new thread with your questions, rather than take this one off topic.
In fact, you probably have 2 worthy threads there..


----------

